# FEature Alternatives?



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Are there any FEature alternatives? Never can find it in stock anywhere.. People seem to rave about FEature, but I have seen other products with similar label... but not sure if there is something extra about FEature?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@Kballen11 uses Main Event and it looks it be the same stuff as FEature.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks @J_nick ... It does seem to be the same thing. Appreciate it! And maybe this will help others who are looking.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Have you read the FAS post? https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I read some of it a while back and was doing the math.. and there was so much up front cost that I never did anything with it. I'm gonna get a 3lb bag of the Main Event and see how it goes before I dive into it that much. I spent way too much yesterday on parts to build a sprayer lol. I gotta find a way to cool it on the spending.. somehow..

Although I may have read it all wrong and it may be not nearly as expensive.. Ill go back through it.

I spent $24 for 3lb of the 6-0-0 with 10% FE.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@sanders4617 I have had tremendous results with Main Event.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Kballen11 said:


> @sanders4617 I have had tremendous results with Main Event.


That looks amazing. How often are you applying the liquid iron?


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Awesome @Kballen11 !

I should have mine this week, but I just applied MicroGreene and Tournament Ready pellet (contains small bits of Iron), so i may wait till my next PGR application. That looks incredible. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye I have been adding it to my PGR apps. Approximately every 3 to 4 weeks. I use the high rate of 3 oz/1k.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

One of the big perks (for me) is that FEature doesn't stain concrete. There's no way i'm that careful to NOT spray my driveway or sidewalk. And since i spray with PGR, hosing it down afterwards isn't an option.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have not used Main Event but it should not stain either. I have one app of Feature in storage, if I cannot find more by the time I use it Main Event will be ordered. Hope it doesn't run out too.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

gsmornot said:


> I have not used Main Event but it should not stain either. I have one app of Feature in storage, if I cannot find more by the time I use it Main Event will be ordered. Hope it doesn't run out too.


That's good! I believe FAS does,...


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Main Event does not stain. It is chelated like FEature.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Where does one buy main event for a good px?


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Treestuff.com @Tmank87


----------



## MGC (Jun 4, 2017)

Main event
https://www.midwestarboristsupplies.com/product/main-event-dry-iron-3-lb-bag/

Ferro-late 13%
https://www.midwestarboristsupplies.com/product/ferro-late-13-iron/


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

That main event looks like the reel deal! great price too.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

sanders4617 said:


> Treestuff.com @Tmank87
> [/q@Tmank87
> 
> Thanks, brother.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

$20 shipping for one bag. I will wait it our a bit for Feature, I have one more app in my supply and that is not needed for about 12-14 days so hope it works out. worst case I will buy one or two and have them shipped but when Feature is back in stock I will grab at least the 5 pack.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

At tree stuff it's not that much. $36 shipped


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

All the FEature is in my garage


----------



## melliott2005 (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out how many apps come from a three pound bag of Main Event or FEature. How many oz per 1000 are you guys spraying with Tnex?


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

melliott2005 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how many apps come from a three pound bag of Main Event or FEature. How many oz per 1000 are you guys spraying with Tnex?


With FEature I spray anywhere from 2-3 oz/M (1000 sq ft). Usually 2 oz because I'm spraying Tnex every 15 days or so with this heat. I use a cheap food scale to meter out what's needed.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

melliott2005 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how many apps come from a three pound bag of Main Event or FEature. How many oz per 1000 are you guys spraying with Tnex?


You'll definitely want the 5-bag combo to get it down to a more economical price. $88.45 for 240oz of product, 2oz per 1k, equals $0.73 per 1k. If I'm spraying every 2 weeks I go 1oz/1k, or if it's been a month I'll do 2oz/1k.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> You'll definitely want the 5-bag combo to get it down to a more economical price. $88.45 for 240oz of product, 2oz per 1k, equals $0.73 per 1k. If I'm spraying every 2 weeks I go 1oz/1k, or if it's been a month I'll do 2oz/1k.


I'll try going down to 1 oz if it works for you!


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

BTW, Treestuff ships fast. I got mine in 2 days. Can't wait to give it a shot!


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

https://www.midwestarboristsupplies.com/product/main-event-dry-iron-3-lb-bag/

18.99 here


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow. 3 oz? That would turn my lawn black.


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> https://www.midwestarboristsupplies.com/product/main-event-dry-iron-3-lb-bag/
> 
> 18.99 here


Shipping for me was $16.59 from Midwest Arborists. :shock:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

lucas287 said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > You'll definitely want the 5-bag combo to get it down to a more economical price. $88.45 for 240oz of product, 2oz per 1k, equals $0.73 per 1k. If I'm spraying every 2 weeks I go 1oz/1k, or if it's been a month I'll do 2oz/1k.
> ...


Do 2oz your first time, then keep it topped off with 1oz every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I noticed something.. On the Main Event label, it says 10% iron (2% Chelated and 8% water soluble).. On FEature, it just says 10% chelated.

Is there a difference here? Or did FEature just not put that theirs is 2%/8%?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> I noticed something.. On the Main Event label, it says 10% iron (2% Chelated and 8% water soluble).. On FEature, it just says 10% chelated.
> 
> Is there a difference here? Or did FEature just not put that theirs is 2%/8%?


Where did you see that? The one linked above from Midwest says 10% chelated. Was it a different seller?


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh. My. God.



Kballen11 said:


> @sanders4617 I have had tremendous results with Main Event.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> sanders4617 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed something.. On the Main Event label, it says 10% iron (2% Chelated and 8% water soluble).. On FEature, it just says 10% chelated.
> ...


I have a bag here at the house that says it. And then I found a label of FEature online.. Their's just says straight 10% Chelated Iron (FEature)... most likely the same thing, just labeled slightly differently.

Actually.. maybe I got a different version? Cause the label I found online for Main Event says 10% Chelated.. interesting..

I bought from TreeStuff...

Well.. looks like they sent me something called Main Event Iron Complex... not what I ordered on the website... Will have to talk to them.. this is a bummer. Unless they've changed the label and it's same product.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## MGC (Jun 4, 2017)

from MIDWEST ARBORIST SUPPLIES the shipping @ the cheapest rate for main event to zone 7 is more than the cost of product .... 18.95 product + 20.50 to ship ..... cheers TLF


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@MGC Cost me $24 shipped for Main Event from Treestuff. Which is fine as long as I've got the right product lol.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > sanders4617 said:
> ...


I'm like you. I wonder what the difference between chelated and water soluble is.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@sanders4617 this is what I've used. I've had good results and I haven't stained any of my concrete.

@Austinite dark green is just one shade below black, at least to my eyes haha. Go for 3 oz!


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

Austinite said:


> All the FEature is in my garage




All Your FEature Are Belong To Us.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

sanders4617 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > sanders4617 said:
> ...


Just got my main event. It says 2 and 8. The label on website says 10%.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Wfrobinette said:


> sanders4617 said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


Did you order from same place? They maybe changed label?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

sanders4617 said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > sanders4617 said:
> ...


Just got off the phone with the mfg. it's 10% chelated 2% is natural 8% is synthetic chelates.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah they just got back with me too.

I did a test. Hard to see in the video, but in person it is noticeable for sure. After 2 days, there's a much richer green compared to other areas of the lawn. And if the lighting is right, it looks downright nice.

[media]https://youtu.be/hBvfyhypXGQ[/media]


----------



## skywalkertwins (Sep 3, 2019)

@sanders4617 i too bought main event from treestuff. Just got it and opened the box, it says Main Event Dry Iron Complex. Did they send us the right stuff? Did your lawn turn darker green?


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@skywalkertwins Yeah it is the right stuff. I called them and talked to them. Yeah it works, but the results are better if you've got iron deficiencies obviously. I have yet to try it on my PRG section this winter. I need to though!


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Anyone else find any other alternatives?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

SC Grass Loon said:


> Anyone else find any other alternatives?


This supplier was shared on another thread. Seems 6+ packages triggers the free shipping.
https://www.midwestarboristsupplies.com/product/main-event-dry-iron-3-lb-bag/


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

You can get it on eBay also for $26 with free shipping. https://www.ebay.com/itm/113941024644

Edit: The company selling it on eBay requested I visit their site for future purchases, however I did not find main event listed on their site. Perhaps it might be worthwhile to contact them directly for a better price. https://gloriousgardenspro.com/contact

Edit 2: I reached out to the eBay seller and the now have it listed on their site for $25 with free shipping. https://gloriousgardenspro.com/products/main-event-dry-chelated-iron-6-0-0-non-staining-3-lbs


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

This just popped up on my eBay recommended for you notifications. Turfgrass pro 6-0-0 micronutrients If anyone wants to give it a shot. $20 for 3lb and multi bag discounts with free shipping. https://www.ebay.com/itm/113714941558


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you @corneliani and @FlaDave. I bought a couple of the Turfgrass ones that FlaDave linked. I know I saw someone else using Turf Fuel on here. That seems to be the cheapest with shipping.


----------

